# Experiences after D&C/ERPC please?



## feather

Hello everyone,

This is my first post here, so am a bit nervous!

I had a missed miscarriage diagnosed last week, and opted for the D&C/ERPC procedure to remove it. I'm getting concerned as to what is normal and not normal now- at first, I had only very mild cramps and light bleeding, mainly when I went to the loo. However, I had really really bad digestive discomfort, or so I thought. But on day 3 post-op I woke up with some stronger period-like cramps, enough to have to take painkillers, and a couple of hours later passed 3 or 4 large clots (kind of 50p piece sized?) before feeling a whole lot better. General blood loss is still very light. 

Are these clots a sign of an incomplete procedure? My info leaflet from hospital just says they could be a sign of infection, but I have no fever and the clots/blood loss isn't foul-smelling at all. As I always get clots during my period and after giving birth, could this just be normal for me? I feel perfectly well in myself. 

Would really appreciate hearing how many people out there have also passed clots after D&C and if it was fine in the end or a sign of problems developing. Thanks in advance...

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Juicybaby88

Hi..1st of all i would like to say sorry for your loss,i know how hard it can as i am in exactly the same position as you!I had a missed miscarriage 2 weeks ago and had my erpc last wednesday..i had bleeding very heavy straight away..this is still on going,however on monday of this week i started to pass clots..it did scare me to be honest and called nhs direct they told me to go back to the hospital straight away..this was at 10pm..they took blood,examined me and then told me to go back in the morning for scan!!I had my scan that showed that there was still retained products in there and i would have to pass it naturally!!I was gutted as i wanted everything over and done with!I do recommend you call nhs direct or the hospital you were seen by..it is so importnant to make sure there is no more problems!!They discovered i was anemic also due to loss of blood so needed tablets fot that!!
So sorry again for your loss


----------



## Round2

Hi feather,

Sorry for your loss, it's miserable time isn't it? My D&C was about 15 days ago. Following the procedure I had just a little bleeding. The next day it had stopped completely. Then about 4 days after that, I had cramps and passed a large clot. I've been bleeding and passing clots ever since. The cramps come and go, but are nothing that requires pain medication. I have an appointment on Monday to see my doctor. I don't think it's an infection, but I'm tired of stressing about if everything is 'normal' or not. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## honey08

i had lots of bleeding b4 my dnc ,then on and off for 2wk ish after it then a normal period x
sry for u loss


----------



## truly_blessed

sorry for your loss feather. it's different for everyone, I had quite a hard time of it and was still bleeding and passing clots after 7 weeks. I posted a thread at the time to help people, thankfully it finished in Jan and I've been back to normal for a good couple of months. x

https://www.babyandbump.com/miscarr...eks-after-d-c-think-its-finally-finished.html


----------



## feather

Thanks ladies!

I think I will see what the next couple of days brings. I have a 5 year old who knows nothing about this pregnancy, and I want to keep it that way, which makes popping down to EPU much trickier at the mo! Husband is at work, it's school hols... Whilst I feel fit and healthy, and have no fever or foul smells coming from anything, I will try to stop stressing and give it till Monday. Ha, see if I manage that one!!!!!

truly_blessed - I read your thread, thank you. Interesting stuff. I do wonder how much they can tell from scans, as a friend who was having a "natural" miscarriage thought she'd passed everything, was checked at EPU a few days later and told her womb was empty, but on the way home she had more cramping and passed another substantial lump of tissue/clot! Either they easily miss these things, or fresh blood clots form from nowhere quickly?!?

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Beanbabe

I cant offer any advice on what is normal after d&c but I just wanted to say Im sorry for your loss:hugs:


----------



## feather

Hi again,

Just for info, I found a number on my discharge letter which I could call for advice at any point, so I rang this morning. (It was the gynae ward where I had the D&C done) Spoke to one of the ward sisters, who said passing clots after D&C is very, very common and not always a sign of problems. As long as I feel generally well, can manage the pain with normal paracetamol, don't have excessive bleeding and no funny smells, then it's pretty likely all is just going through the normal healing process. If I feel like I can't cope with any aspect of it, or the clots come back bigger/in greater numbers, then I can pop in and be examined by someone. 

Just keeping everything crossed for a clot-free day!!!!

xxxxx


----------



## w8ing4bean

:hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Hey, first can I just say how sorry I am for your loss. I had a erpc 10 days ago after been told at 12 week scan that my baby had died at 10 weeks. I had a lot of pain and bleeding after the op, my husband and I went back to my parents for easter where the bleeding got slightly heavier and by the easter sunday I had a lot of pain and passed a massive blood clot the pain got worse so my husband took me to a&e I was examined by dr, had blood taken, given painkillers and was put on antibiotics (just in case there was an infection developing). My bloods were ok and everything looked normal from the internal so I was sent home and told to take it easy which I did do I am still bleeding now but its not very heavy I occasionaly pass tiny blood clots but nothing like easter sunday. The dr at hospital told me that there was no point sending me for a scan because its normal for blood clots to develop after having erpc and they wouldnt be able to tell if it was blood clots or something retained (they wouldnt want to put through another erpc if it was just blood clots which should pass naturally) I was told if I continued to pass big clots and was still in pain to go back in a weeks time and they would give me a scan then unless it got unmanagable then to go back right away. 

Sorry for such a long reply, if your worried go and see you doctor but I think it is normal to pass blood clots after this kind of op but if bleeding/pain doesnt ease of after a few day or gets worse then you should go and see someone just to get checked. Hope this helps. Sending you big :hugs:


----------



## feather

LucyJ said:


> Hey, first can I just say how sorry I am for your loss. I had a erpc 10 days ago after been told at 12 week scan that my baby had died at 10 weeks. I had a lot of pain and bleeding after the op, my husband and I went back to my parents for easter where the bleeding got slightly heavier and by the easter sunday I had a lot of pain and passed a massive blood clot the pain got worse so my husband took me to a&e I was examined by dr, had blood taken, given painkillers and was put on antibiotics (just in case there was an infection developing). My bloods were ok and everything looked normal from the internal so I was sent home and told to take it easy which I did do I am still bleeding now but its not very heavy I occasionaly pass tiny blood clots but nothing like easter sunday. The dr at hospital told me that there was no point sending me for a scan because its normal for blood clots to develop after having erpc and they wouldnt be able to tell if it was blood clots or something retained (they wouldnt want to put through another erpc if it was just blood clots which should pass naturally) I was told if I continued to pass big clots and was still in pain to go back in a weeks time and they would give me a scan then unless it got unmanagable then to go back right away.
> 
> Sorry for such a long reply, if your worried go and see you doctor but I think it is normal to pass blood clots after this kind of op but if bleeding/pain doesnt ease of after a few day or gets worse then you should go and see someone just to get checked. Hope this helps. Sending you big :hugs:

Sorry to read your story too, hun...
Thanks for sharing though- it is reassuring to hear of someone else who has also been told that clots are common after ERPC. 

I've been to get some homeopathic remedies today to see if it helps- arnica (strong version) and calc. carb (which is soothing for menstrual cramps/PMS symptoms). I'll let you know how I get on, if they help.

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

